

Why Google Should Unify Its Operating Systems - followmylee
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/05/gl_honan_pixel/

======
dragonwriter
Wired's article is more "how Google replacing Chrome OS with Android + Chrome
browser would make them just like Apple and Microsoft", and even then rests
entirely on buzzwords and fuzzy generalities with no real concrete specifics
(and is made worse by referring to Chrome OS -- Google's browser-centered OS
-- as simply "Chrome" -- Google's browser -- which makes for amusing things
like expressing dismay that "Chrome" is "little more than a glorified web
browser", which is a silly complaint about Chrome, which is a browser, but
would make some sense (though only limited sense, given Google's fairly
clearly stated long-term goal for the web) for "Chrome OS".

